# Reservist faces manslaughter charge after shooting roommate during debate over guns vs. knives



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.fox13news.com/news/rese...ng-roommate-during-debate-over-guns-vs-knives


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

I'm curious to know about this "malfunction" that causes around to stay in the slide when you drop the magazine.

I'd also like to know which law requires you to know if your handgun is loaded or not.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Cypher said:


> I'm curious to know about this "malfunction" that causes around to stay in the slide when you drop the magazine.
> 
> I'd also like to know which law requires you to know if your handgun is loaded or not.


1. Obviously the lawyer knows nothing about weapons/guns.
2. The Law of Common Sense says you should know if your handgun is loaded. 
In this case, the Law of Common Sense was probably overcome by alcohol. (Still, no excuse for not knowing)


----------

